# Zenith "Straight Pin" straightens nock pins



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by zenarch 
The latest version of the Zenith tool, "The Straight Pin", will be available very soon for $15. I tried to make them myself but couldn't make them true enough. The new ones should be great, they're CNC machined to very close tolerances. They're all anodized aluminum and have a sliding collar to tighten them after you push the arrow in. Once you get the hang of it, you can get those bent pins to run as true as a new one. At a buck a pop, the tool will pay for itself in a couple of months or sooner for you hot shots. Also great for testing pins you've hit and aren't sure of anymore.
I'll post some pictures later today along with a link to my web site.
Joe B. 
Zenith Archery Products 

Here are the pictures and text from the back of the package, as promised.
Should be less than 2 weeks away for delivery. Watch the web site www.zenitharchery.com for ordering details.
Joe B 




__________________
Zenarch


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

A great tool Joe!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Neato:thumbs_up


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

The Straight Pin tools are ready to ship. See the rest of this thread for pictures and details.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

zenarch said:


> The Straight Pin tools are ready to ship. See the rest of this thread for pictures and details.
> Joe B.


ttt


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

TTT for a great tool !


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey, I guess I'm lucky or just a lousy shot but I've never bent a pin. The tool looks great tho.....hope you sell a boat load!


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------

